# Alternative Bait?



## General08 (Nov 17, 2013)

Acquired a decesed farm animal of the equine sort today. Anyone ever use something like this for baiting in coyotes? A buddy of mine used to drag his dead cattle out in a field and get piles of coyotes off them. If you have or would use this as bait, would you just have one site or split it up in multiple sites? I have the perfect spot picked, it's on the edge of a big tag elder swamp, with a good size creek going thru it. They run the creek all winter long and there are quite a few of them out there. Hoping to get them to establish some trails thru the tag elders so I can try some snares out. Besides that, they are getting to brave and starting to come in to close to my deer pens. Any info or suggestion will be great.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'd use the whole thing in one place if theres a good yote pop. in the area. That will keep ya from run'in all over the country from stand to stand. Folks would be surprised how fast a carcass like that will be gone with all the different critters hit'in it.

Smart move get'in the critters to set up some good trail sets for ya.

awprint:


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Yep. Put it where u can see it easily w/o spooking them

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## General08 (Nov 17, 2013)

Put the whole thing out today. I'll get cameras on it in the next day or so. Another question, should a guy give it a good cut or do you think they'll pick up on it the way it is whole?


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

We've had dead cows around here and it doesn't take them long to find the dead animal. You might want to look at staking down larger parts of the carcass so they don't run by and take off with a large piece.


----------



## savage12 (Dec 4, 2013)

ive heard guys will throw it out there and cover it in fence and stake it down so they cant drag it off but can still eat through the fence holes. get'em while the gettins good!


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

My only suggestions would be to watch your fields of fire for movement. I suspect it will work very well. Best of luck. Keep us posted.

There was a good article in F-F-G by Judd Cooney. Anyway, he said he likes to place baits in locations where he can glass them from the road, then make a concealed approach on good wind. Often difficult to find all three of those factors, but the last two are a must.


----------

